# 20 week lean bulk



## raven04 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok guys bare with me this is my first log ever, im running the get swole 16wk workout. im 5 11" started out at 195 with 18% bf now im 214 at 16% this is my cycle
1-4 Test p 50mg ed
1-4 Tren a 50mg  ed
1-20 Test E 500wk
2-20 Tren E 400wk
Ai adex .25e3d
Heres the plan
Day 1 
wide grip pullups 5 sets 10 reps
Bench press medium grip 5 sets 12 reps 225lbs
incline dumbbell press  5 Sets 12 reps 75lbs
seated cable rows 5 sets 12 reps 175lbs
wide grip pullups 5 sets to failure did 8
Dumbbell flyes 5 sets 12 reps 65lbs
Bent-arm dumbbell pullover 6 sets 12 reps 45lbs
Day one it bout killed me
Food plan
breakfast 3 eggs
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 cup of fruit
meal 2
protein shake 2 scoops
meal 3
8oz Tuna
1/2 cup brown rice
meal 4
protein shake 2 scoops
Heavy whipping cream 2oz
meal 5 
tuna 8oz
1 cup brown rice
2 cups mixed vegetables
meal 6
protein shake 2 scoops
heavy whipping cream 2 oz


----------



## Healthy1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think your diet needs some help. Post it up in the Diet and Nutrition forum and ask for critique. I don't think you have enough calories and you need more real food and less shakes. Be prepared to post up your nutrient macros because I'm sure that's one of the first things they will ask for.


----------

